# Write protection on pen drive??



## rishitells (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey guys,
I have a transcend 2 GB pen drive but recently has become write protected. I am unable to copy anything to the drive and i can't even delete files. Please help me because the drive doesn't have any write protection switch. please tell the way to remove write protection.


----------



## sidewinder (Nov 19, 2008)

99% chance that ur comp and ur pendrive are infected with some kind of virus.Try to install a good antivirus..update it and scan ur full computer.
If that fails then boot with a linux live cd ..format the pendrive drive with FAT / FAT32 filesystem from there


----------



## rishitells (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey I am not even able to format the pen drive at all. I've tried all linux that i have i windows also. Before the formatting starts, it gives the message: "This Disk is write protected......." and formatting stops...
                               I think it is very complex problem.


----------



## sidewinder (Nov 20, 2008)

hmmm...if linux is giving you problem too then the pendrive has gone kaput ! Contatct the reseller for RMA


----------



## guptamohit (Nov 22, 2008)

if you want to format your pendrive:

first, restart your computer and open safe mode with command prompt and in the cmd write the assign letter of your pendrive    (like:- F:. format) and press enter ok.


----------



## toofan (Nov 22, 2008)

or u can use the hijack this and delete any suspicious entry form there. and then make a virus scan and then try to formate it. Hope that helps.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 14, 2008)

I too have a similar problem. Only that I am unable to write stuff upwards of 1 GB. After copying for sometime, it tells of that it is write protected. I have noticed the presence of a .tmp file of 0 bytes. I cannot remove this file. Please help. My pen drive is a transcend 4GB jetflash.


----------



## Sathish (Dec 14, 2008)

Delete it in Safe Mode. If that fails, then try Killbox or Unlocker 1.8. 
it should solve ur problem..
 
*www.bleepingcomputer.com/files/killbox.php


----------

